# Roosting bars



## lostsouls70 (Aug 12, 2021)

What is better to use a 2×2, a 2x4 or a closet rod?
Thanks


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

2x4 is ideal. Don't use a closet rod. It's better if they have a flat surface as opposed to a rounded one.

My perch. Excuse the poop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, 2X4s are ideal. If you live in a cold climate they can fully cover their toes to prevent frostbite.

And the flat edge of a 2X4 is better for their feet than 2X2.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

I had never thought about this before. Make total sense and now I have to go switch out all my 2x2 roosts, lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dude, I thought you knew better. 

Stick with us, there are other tricks to be learned.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

There's been lots of research and published studies on roosting bars for chickens. I wouldn't be switching out 2x2 roosts if that's what I already had. Chickens are fine with it. I believe probably the very best roost is a good hardwood branch about 3 inches thick. I also don't believe chickens need a 2x4 flat side up so they can "cover their toes." Tell that to this chicken on the steering wheel and compare her toes to the chicken in the foreground.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I would have to say a 2x4.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But Ken, you're set in your ways. 

Good thing for Jedi is that he's moving and is getting to start all over again.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

My runs and coops are already torn down and ready for a rebuild anyways. Since I am switching to bantams I might still be able to get away with the 2x2 but not gonna hurt to swap them out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't even know where you're going to land yet. You need to find that spot so we can see what you choose.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I used 2x4s only because that is what I saw suggested the most! They do have a wooden ladder daytime roost that has round bars. They love that one too. It seems like round would be more natural for them as that is what they would have in nature. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> But Ken, you're set in your ways.
> 
> Good thing for Jedi is that he's moving and is getting to start all over again.


I don't think I'm so set in my ways. I'm willing to make changes and try new things if it makes sense to do so. I did lots of research before I ever built my coop or bought my first chicks. If I hadn't, I'd be cleaning poop boards (I don't have any) and my coop a lot more than I do. My entire run would be covered in hardware cloth. It isn't. In fact, I have no hardware cloth anywhere on my run or coop. Just because "everybody says so" is a starting point and not gospel. The picture I posted of the chicken roosting on the steering wheel is proof that chickens don't need a 2x4 flat side up to roost on to cover their toes. I can reference lots of studies on chicken roosts that are actually done scientifically and are not myths repeated ad nauseum on chicken forums, but I'm not going to. If folks can get here on their phone or computer, they can look them up if they care to. No one has to believe me at all or do what I do, but what I do works for me and my chickens in the environment we're in. If it didn't, I'd make changes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dude, did I poke the bear? I was ribbing you!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Dude, did I poke the bear? I was ribbing you!


Nah, I'm cool.


----------

